# How fast with track loader and push box



## KCLawnTamer (Dec 10, 2008)

I am thinking about buying a Teceuchi tl150 for the summer.. I was going to make it do double duty with a 12' push box on the front.. My question is how much snow does it remove in a hour.. Square feet would be nice..

Also does anyone have a tl150 and if so let me know if you are happy with it.. Do you use it for snow removal???


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a Bobcat T300. I like it a lot better. The Tl150 has very low ground clearance and parts are VERY expensive to buy and not alway available. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## firehog13 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Takeuchi Tl140 Owner*

Hey buddy just read your post, I just bought a 2008 Takeuchi TL 140 with a Horst 6-11 snowblade and this thing can move alot of snow. I plow a 15 acre property with the TAK and my Cat 420E IT, it takes me and my employee 2 hours to muscle through the heavy stuff. The only difference between the TL 140 and TL 150 is the size, weight, horse power and tracks style. I think the TL 150 has a snowmobile style track that will work better in the snow than the one on the TL 140 because mine has a off set lug style pattern.

All Takeuchi machines that I test were super comfortable with lots of cab space for even the biggest operators, the controls are very precise and the heat and A/C are awesome. The 2 speed travel button makes this machine fly through the snow. These machine were designed to take a ass kicking and severe abuse, the undercarriage is self sealed and if you maintain the machine properly the parts will last along time, as for price if you look for after market kits on the Internet you can get an idea of prices to replace things. 
My dealer down here is very good and can get parts shipped over night if they are not stocked on the shelves. Takeuchi is also offering a special finance deal, 0 money down,
0% interest and 120 day's payment free look on there web site for further details.

Hope this info helps you out, I'm trying to get some videos posted to show my machines in action, take a look at my post about cat420 and Takeuchi TL 140 and see some of the photos. Bottom line buddy is I'm very happy with my purchase and I would recommend Takeuchi for snow or any other job that need to be done these machines are monster not to be messed with, especially the on you looking at!!! This is just my view, take from it what you can and good luck with you decision.


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

Takeuchi's are a great machine. Around here parts are more avaliable than Cat parts are and the price can't be beat. They cost less, last longer than most and are unmatched in many areas. I own a TL130 and love it to death. I only had a couple choices in that size machine to demo out and I found the Takeuchi beat them all hands down. I also work part time for a larger excavating company who just bought a TL140 and a TL250. The TL250 is a horse compared to the TL140. They are two different machines. Everyone at the company loves and is stunned at the power and quickness of the TL250 and the two supervisors fight all the time to get it on their jobs. I think you will love the TL150 or the new models TL250. I would put them up against any competitor side by side and they will come out on top easily.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

sorry, mispost..............


----------



## KCLawnTamer (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks BigBen.. I am glad to hear someone love there machine.. I operated one for about an hour and was sold... I just didnt know what they would do in the snow... How many hours do you see them getting outt of the tracks.. Where do you run them mainly???xysport


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I got 1100 hours out of my tracks. But I have only used mine for dirt work during the summers. With snow removal, they will wear a lot faster.


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

The wear rate all depends on how and what you run the machine in. Rocks and blacktop will reduce the life allot were as dirt will let them last allot longer. I have seen machines on rental fleets last only 300 Hrs. and some owner operators get 2,000 Hrs. out of a set. I will say this though, once you dig or grade with a track machine you will be spoiled and not want a wheel machine ever again. I love the way my Tak grades so smooth and even. I can feel any spot out of grade and fix it quickly. If the dirt is pretty good I can grade a yard all around the driveway and house and never touch a rake just seed straw and good to go. They are simply amazing.


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

I am looking into a similar set up but most dealers around here are scaring me away from tracks claiming they have terrible traction in the snow. For you guys using them now is traction an issue?


----------



## KCLawnTamer (Dec 10, 2008)

I dont see how you wouldnt have traction.. If you are clearing the snow arent you running the tracks on mainly cleared ground?? Sure it may not stop on a dime but if you are a good operator I would think you could anticipate it sliding.. A TL150 weighs alittle more than 10,000 pounds.. I havent made up my mind yet but I like the track idea and pilot controls.. My next choice is a bobcat S220-300.. Pilot control is a hard option to find in a used machine..


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

Wheels do better in the snow and on lice due to the more PSI on the ground. That is why you can get snow tires for skid loaders that are made to plow snow. They are narrow and have a truck like tread pattern.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I love mine in the dirt. But snow. Not so much. It was great at first then I got a little bit of wear on the tracks and they started to really slide. I also have pilot controls and I wont go back to anything else.


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

I wonder if I could run some screws into my tracks if it would help with traction? I will wait until they wear out before I try I would hate to have them rip out and rip allot of track rubber with them. Might be a way of getting more traction in the snow.


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

we run two cats 277 and 287 with 8 foot home made boxes. we do some pretty large parking garages with them and they work pretty fast we always joke that its like having two D8 cat dozers up there they will fill the box and push them right to the other end


----------



## bry03 (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a 287c and have no problem pushing a 10 ffc box with snow running over the sides and still keeps going.. And the two speed tracks are almost as fast as a two speed tire machine...


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

how do you like the 287c i felt cramped just sitting in it but i also don't spend much time in them at all
also we have home made pushesr that they have no problem pushing at all


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a CAT 267B with 10' avelanche that we use at our Lowe's account. I love it. Pushes easy, pilot controls are comfortable for all the hours we have to go in it and I have never had any traction issue.


----------



## bry03 (Nov 14, 2008)

Its a little tighter in the cab side to side then i thought it should be but leg room is nice the ride is sweet with the torsion set up and air ride seat and the visiable is a lot better the my 257 was but you cant see to hook up the bucket as well but over all i wouldnt trade it for anything


----------



## KRtraxx (Jan 6, 2009)

KCLawnTamer;670624 said:


> I am thinking about buying a Teceuchi tl150 for the summer.. I was going to make it do double duty with a 12' push box on the front.. My question is how much snow does it remove in a hour.. Square feet would be nice..
> 
> Also does anyone have a tl150 and if so let me know if you are happy with it.. Do you use it for snow removal???


 I sell Mustangs (which are the same as the Taks except the Mustang has a regular door and a pressurized cab,hi flow option too) In snow you will be ok..But packed down snow or ice they are worhless with the factory track..Side hilling with the 150 track will scare you.NO side grip at all. The way I have worked around this is by installing Solideal tracks on them.It makes a Big diff and the machine has less lug vibration also.Here is a pic of what the tracks look like.Any questions feel free to contact me.. Dale


----------

